

What Big Libraries Pay for Academic Journal Big Deals - dougmccune
http://www.insidehighered.com/blogs/library-babel-fish/shocking-secrets-revealed-what-big-libraries-pay-big-deals

======
dougmccune
Some actual figures can be found here:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2014/06/11/1403006111.DCSu...](http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2014/06/11/1403006111.DCSupplemental/pnas.1403006111.sapp.pdf)

Article itself can be read here:
[http://www.econ.ucsb.edu/~tedb/Journals/PNAS-2014-Bergstrom-...](http://www.econ.ucsb.edu/~tedb/Journals/PNAS-2014-Bergstrom-1403006111.pdf)

